# مفاجأة مفاجأة للاخوة محبين artcam



## salah_design (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي لكم اخوتي 
ساقوم ان شاء الله خلال الاسبوع القادم بطرح مشاركات الاولى من نوعها اتمنى ان تنال رضاكم
وسوف اقوم بارسال المشاركات بالرسائل الخاصة ولن اضعها على العام 
لان مشاركاتي ومشاركات بعض الاخوة تسرق وتوضع في منتديات اخرى
لذلك من اراد التعرف على المفاجأة ارجوا ارسال رسالة خاصة حتى ابعثها له 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## Eng-Faten (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تبقى دائما " أفضل الكلمات " عاجزة على أن تعبر عن شكر شخص كريم وصدوق.... إلا الدعاء..
اللهم اجزه خيرا ..أمين
وان شاء الله أخ صلاح أتمنى أن أكون أحد المتعلمين للبرنامج.. وأنا بشوق ل>لك


----------



## salah_design (28 نوفمبر 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> تبقى دائما " أفضل الكلمات " عاجزة على أن تعبر عن شكر شخص كريم وصدوق.... إلا الدعاء..
> اللهم اجزه خيرا ..أمين
> وان شاء الله أخ صلاح أتمنى أن أكون أحد المتعلمين للبرنامج.. وأنا بشوق ل>لك


اشكرك واشكر مرورك 
وربي لا يحرمني من دعائك
وانني اتشرف بان اعطيكي ما اعلم في هذا البرنامج
ولن ابخل عليكي باي معلومة اعلمها 
تحياتي لكي


----------



## autrui (28 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر أخي العزيز,
أنا مبتدئ تعلمت بعض الأساسيات للبرنامج, أتمنى أن أتواصل معك حتى أستفيد من خبرتك في البرنامج


----------



## salah_design (28 نوفمبر 2010)

autrui قال:


> كل الشكر أخي العزيز,
> أنا مبتدئ تعلمت بعض الأساسيات للبرنامج, أتمنى أن أتواصل معك حتى أستفيد من خبرتك في البرنامج


حياك الله 
هذا شرف لي
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة


----------



## kad8 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ايوا ايوا نحن هنا
لا تنساني الله يكرمك 
الله يجزيك الخير اخ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (29 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> ايوا ايوا نحن هنا
> لا تنساني الله يكرمك
> الله يجزيك الخير اخ صلاح


على راسي وعيني 
كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم


----------



## المغترب63 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخ صلاح
بارك الله فيك و في مشاركاتك, وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا في استعداد تام للمفاجأت 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصور888 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عزيزي اولا اود شكرك علي هذة المبادرة المباركة الطيبة وهذا يدل علي معدنك الطيب 
ولكن بخصوص حقوق الملكية بامكانك تعمل الشرح علي اجزاء ويكون كل جزء كتيب pdf 
ويكون علي مرحلتين المرحلة الاولى هي الشرح المرحلة الثانية اسئلة واجوبة متعلقة بالجزء الاول مثلا وتضاف في نسخة محدثة وهكذا وتضع في الكتيب اسمك وعنوانك ... الخ 
والله الموفق


----------



## salah_design (30 نوفمبر 2010)

منصور888 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> عزيزي اولا اود شكرك علي هذة المبادرة المباركة الطيبة وهذا يدل علي معدنك الطيب
> ولكن بخصوص حقوق الملكية بامكانك تعمل الشرح علي اجزاء ويكون كل جزء كتيب pdf
> ويكون علي مرحلتين المرحلة الاولى هي الشرح المرحلة الثانية اسئلة واجوبة متعلقة بالجزء الاول مثلا وتضاف في نسخة محدثة وهكذا وتضع في الكتيب اسمك وعنوانك ... الخ
> والله الموفق


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابدأ ردي عليك بان ادعو الله ان يوفقك فيما يحب ويرضى
واشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة واعجز ان اجد كلمات ردا على مشاركتك
فتقبل تحياتي 
ان شاء الله نصيحتك ووجهة نظرك اضعها نصب عيني 
واشكرك كل الشكر لمرورك 
تحياتي لك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mahamad kalefa (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخ صلاح أنا مبتدئ أتمنى أن أستفيد من خبرتك في البرنامج وفقك الله لكل خير ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahamad kalefa (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخ صلاح
أنا مبتدئ أتمنى أن أستفيد من خبرتك في البرنامج
وفقك الله لكل خير ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salah_design (17 ديسمبر 2010)

mahamad kalefa قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخ صلاح
> أنا مبتدئ أتمنى أن أستفيد من خبرتك في البرنامج
> وفقك الله لكل خير ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا في خدمتك واي سؤال انا حاضر
واذا اردت البدئ من الصفر انا تحت امرك
اشكر مرورك


----------



## رائد محمودي (14 مايو 2011)

[]تبقى دائما " أفضل الكلمات " عاجزة على أن تعبر عن شكر شخص كريم وصدوق.... إلا الدعاء..
اللهم اجزه خيرا ..أمين
وان شاء الله أخ صلاح أتمنى أن أكون أحد المتعلمين للبرنامج.. وأنا بشوق ل>لك]
[email protected]


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

رائد محمودي قال:


> []تبقى دائما " أفضل الكلمات " عاجزة على أن تعبر عن شكر شخص كريم وصدوق.... إلا الدعاء..
> اللهم اجزه خيرا ..أمين
> وان شاء الله أخ صلاح أتمنى أن أكون أحد المتعلمين للبرنامج.. وأنا بشوق ل>لك]
> [email protected]


حياك الله اخي
انا عندي هوت ميل
ضيفني عندك وان شاء الله استطيع ان اخدمك
لا انسى ان اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة
تقبل تحياتي
[email protected]


----------



## freedomnum (20 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت تسمح لنا نستفيد من خبرتك


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا اخوكم لسه جديد في الميدان وحبيت الاختصاص اوي :20: واتمنى من كل قلبي ان اتعلم الارت كام منكم وربنا يثبت اجر الكرماء من فضلك اضفني الاميل بتاعي [email protected] ومشكورين


----------



## moqeem (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ليتك عممتها ليستفيد منها الجميع
موضوع السرقة سيكون عائق للفكر العربي

دعها لله علما ينتفع به


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## salah_design (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## tawfik509 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك وييسر لك الصعاب لكي تفيدنا ، اخوك مبتدئ في الأرت كام ، ومتوسط المستوى في الماستر كام ولكنني قررت ان اتعلم الأرت كام لما له من مقدرة عالية في كثير من المقدرة على تطبيق الأمور الفنية بأسلوب راقي ، وارجو ان لا تنساني من الاستفادة من مشاركاتك القادمة الخاصة ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## salah_design (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tawfik509 قال:


> ربنا يوفقك وييسر لك الصعاب لكي تفيدنا ، اخوك مبتدئ في الأرت كام ، ومتوسط المستوى في الماستر كام ولكنني قررت ان اتعلم الأرت كام لما له من مقدرة عالية في كثير من المقدرة على تطبيق الأمور الفنية بأسلوب راقي ، وارجو ان لا تنساني من الاستفادة من مشاركاتك القادمة الخاصة ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


حياك الله وبياك اخي
ان شاء الله اقدم لكم ما اعلم لان الانسان يسال عن علمه
ونحن بحاجه الى الحسنات وهذه الدروس هي صدقه جارية 
اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما يعلمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا
تقبل تحياتي يا طيب
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## opmm6_ta (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم و أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وليد وصفى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## memorashed (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو منك اخي مساعدتي في تعلم الارت كام ولك جزيل الشكر اخي ومستعد للتواصل معك علي الخاص شكراا


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

كلنا اشواق


----------



## eng1_romy (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير وكفاك الشر


----------



## 1-محمد (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم اتمنى ان ترسل لى هذه الدورة انا مبتدئ فى ال cnc و اتمنى ان استفاد من خبراتك فى هذا البرنامج الرائع .. جزاك الله عنى و عنا جميعا كل خير 

تقبل مرورى

[email protected]


----------



## المدني السوري (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا باش مهندس ... عسى ان تكون في صحيفة اعمالك ... وبانتظار جديدك المتميز دائما


----------



## rafidn (30 يناير 2012)

شكراً على المعروف اللي تعمله لنا و للاخوان


----------



## الدمياطى22 (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واريد ان استفيد من علمك
عسى من الله ان انتفع به ويدخل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mr.online (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمني ان تتكرم بارسال مفاجاتك لي علي الخاص واتمني ان ترسل لي اي تصاميم قمت بوضعها من قبل علي الملتقي سواءعلي الخاص او العام لاي احد واكون شاكر واسف علي تطفلي وطلبي البايخ


----------



## أبوالفاروق (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك وبعلمك .. وأسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضله ​


----------



## ahmxxxx (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## lebrave (3 سبتمبر 2012)

سوف اكون من ممتنين لو تفضلتم بارسال لي انا ايضا وارجوا لله تعالى ان يجازيك خير الجزاء.
للأشارة أخي الكريم فقد ارسلت لكم اخي رسالة على الخاص وانا فإنتضار ردكم اخي.
اخوك يوسف المغربي المقيم بكندا والسلام عليكم


----------



## عالم التقني (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على معلوماتك
وتمنى ان اكون اول من يستفيد من معلوماتك


----------



## sas111 (31 أغسطس 2013)

كل الشكر أخي العزيز,
أنا مبتدئ تعلمت بعض الأساسيات للبرنامج, أتمنى أن أتواصل معك حتى أستفيد من خبرتك في البرنامج​


----------



## am123go (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الاخ صلاح المحترم 
ذكرت انه لابد ان ترسل المفاجئه علي الخاص خشية ان تسرق وما يدريك انها لن يتم سرقتها ممن سوف ترسل لهم علي الخاص 
من وجهة نظري ان لم تكون عامة يستفيد منها الجميع وتكون من قطرات هذا النهر الجاري يشرب منه الظمأن وظلا يستظل به المار على هذا الصرح العظيم من اشعة الجهل فهي انما تعد احتكارا للعلم واخفاء للدر في بحر المهندسين العرب
ولك فائق الحب والاحترام


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور واكيد راح تكون المفاجئه كويسه


----------

